# Need a good set up



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I live in the Pickering area , anybody know of good place or person to set up my guitar , I could take L&M in Scarborough but it's a 3 week wait, And Oshawa 1 1\2 week wait. I don’t mind the wait so much but if they are that busy, I might not get a good job done.

Any recommendations??


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, its way out of your way but honestly, I know you would be extremely happy with what Darryl does at The Arts Music Store in Newmarket. I had my 24 year old Gibson V in for a fret redress, new pots and setup. He turned it into a new guitar and it never sounded or played better then when he got though with it. I've got my SG in at the moment and will be bringing in my Wolfgangs next. 1 week for the SG.

I live in Mississauga but the hour drive is worth it!

You could always try Twelth Fret, but they are busy too.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Well, its way out of your way but honestly, I know you would be extremely happy with what Darryl does at The Arts Music Store in Newmarket. I had my 24 year old Gibson V in for a fret redress, new pots and setup. He turned it into a new guitar and it never sounded or played better then when he got though with it. I've got my SG in at the moment and will be bringing in my Wolfgangs next. 1 week for the SG.
> 
> I live in Mississauga but the hour drive is worth it!
> 
> You could always try Twelth Fret, but they are busy too.


phoned them 3 week wait


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

LaRSin said:


> I live in the Pickering area , anybody know of good place or person to set up my guitar , I could take L&M in Scarborough but it's a 3 week wait, And Oshawa 1 1\2 week wait. I don’t mind the wait so much but if they are that busy, I might not get a good job done.
> Any recommendations??


...don't worry about the 12th fret getting the job done right. their work is of the highest order.

-dh


----------

